# 2015 Chevy Cruze eco oil leak



## Newstart0429 (Sep 11, 2021)

I am trying to figure out where the oil leak is coming from on my Chevy below I’ve posted a picture of where it’s leaking. It does not indicate my oil is low, seems to only leak after I’ve driven the car, oil burns off quickly after about five minutes of the car being warmed up and then you do not smell the oil burning off again until you drive the car the next time. As you can see from the photo it seems to be leaking under oil filter compartment. I wiped around the oil filter compartment and found no traces of oil.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What engine do you have? I am guessing oil cooler seals if you smell it burning then it's dripping onto the exhaust.


----------



## Newstart0429 (Sep 11, 2021)

1.4 liter and yes I can smell it burning off when my car warms up. Today I drove it down to the store to get it heated up fairly quickly and when I came back I open the hood immediately and I could see it smoking from that area and I could see visible oil there on the metal part that’s how I figured out it was leaking in that area so I took a picture of it


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Oil cooler leak


Hi all just noticed a oil smell once in a while for the past few weeks, but car was leaving no leaks on the ground or burning oil. Upon further inspection today found the oil cooler is leaking and sending a a drop of oil onto the cat and thats why Im smelling it. Its a 1.4 2011 LTZ auto my...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Correct my if I'm wrong, but that is a 1.8l. 










Still the same, the seals turn hard, shrink and start leaking. On mine i had the cooler leak oil into the coolant.

Advice to scrap the seal area smooth with a long razor and finish with a fine grit sand paper.


----------



## Newstart0429 (Sep 11, 2021)

I am not seeing any oil in the coolant yet I think the leak started about a month ago and is very slow as my oil levels are Normal when car is cold


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

Must be a very minutae amount of oil leaking because I can barely see the oil. I had some bad oil leaks that caused my engine bay to be "coated" in oil on the left side by water pump. Turns out I was leaking in 4 places all at once... Crankshaft seal, VVT gaskets, & Valve cover gasket. A week later I pulled two coolant leaks one on water pump and the other on coolant line to turbo. Fun.... It's been about a month since repairs were done and thankfully no more leaks.


----------

